# Feature Request: disable 5-hyphen BBCode substitution



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

Some of you may have noticed that if you type 5 hyphens in a row in your post that it will be replaced with a horizontal line when you submit it.

This really bothers some people, and they would like it to stop.  So this feature request is here as a poll to see how many people would support having it disabled.

Thank you for participating.


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm supporting Bearcarver on this one. He seemed pretty annoyed earlier and i want to stay on his good side. LOL


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 24, 2010)

Interesting.. you learn something new every day.

I can't say that it bothers me though one way or the other.. maybe if I ever wanted to type a set of 5 hyphens on purpose I guess it might


----------



## itsmetimd (Sep 24, 2010)

I won't cast an actual vote since I'm the FNG but I'm familiar with the feature and prefer it to stay as hyphens, FWIW.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sticking with Bear on this one too, because I have seen what he can do to a tree, with a chainsaw in each hand ( or Paw ).

Thanks for posting this for me Bret!

If anyone wants to know the problem I want changed, they can go to this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98889/got-the-one-problem-figured-out-i-think

Thanks to all,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

To Jeff and anyone else who wants to see why I like to use dashes (hyphens) in my step by step instructions:

Click on "Smoked salmon" in my signature to see how I use them. A lot neater, easier to understand, and less of a PITA.

Then click on "Dried Beef" in my signature to see how I have to do it without them. Still Okay, but a pain in the gazoch! (excuse my lingo)

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm With you Bear...  Now Put The Chainsaw DOWN!!!


----------



## meateater (Sep 24, 2010)

Maybe this will work instead, just figured it out playing with the keyboard.

150~~~~~

160~~~~~~

170~~~~~~~

180~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

meateater said:


> Maybe this will work instead, just figured it out playing with the keyboard.
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> ~~~~~~


Yeah, I was thinking of dots (periods) too, but how do I teach my finger to use something that doesn't belong there..............

Bear


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

or this:

=====

======

=====================

it's only one key over


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> or this:
> 
> =====
> 
> ...


Yup,

And I could carve Bears with a freakin sawzall too, but I prefer Chainsaws ( a 26" Stihl Standard tip, a Stihl Quarter tip, and an Echo Dime tip).


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

lol, you know I haven't voted yet, right? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but since you're so dang stubborn about it, I'll support your cause.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2010)

I am with ya Bear -but do me a favor and keep the cover on them chainsaws til ya get em outside


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's a pic of Bear btw:


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of dots (periods) too, but how do I teach my finger to use something that doesn't belong there..............
> 
> Bear


That's easy... have a stroke, you get to teach them all over again any way you like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> That's easy... have a stroke, you get to teach them all over again any way you like!


LOL---Good point Pops, but I still wouldn't teach them to type the wrong thing. It would still be hyphens where hyphens belong.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 25, 2010)

Got your back My Friend

TJ


----------



## towers (Sep 25, 2010)

I voted "Yes" even though this is my first post. I have never tried to type any post before so obviously I have not run into the problem with the hyphen thing but, Bear is my Dad and my ear is still bleeding from hearing him yelling about it on the phone. 

Oh and by the way I know Bear better then all of you guys so knowing how much this bothers him, I can tell you if he found out that the guy in mythmasters picture was to blame for the hyphens changing into a line he better be willing to use that shotgun instead of just holding it up to look tough.


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL, Towers!


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

Some of you may have noticed that if you type 5 hyphens in a row in your post that it will be replaced with a horizontal line when you submit it.

This really bothers some people, and they would like it to stop.  So this feature request is here as a poll to see how many people would support having it disabled.

Thank you for participating.


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm supporting Bearcarver on this one. He seemed pretty annoyed earlier and i want to stay on his good side. LOL


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 24, 2010)

Interesting.. you learn something new every day.

I can't say that it bothers me though one way or the other.. maybe if I ever wanted to type a set of 5 hyphens on purpose I guess it might


----------



## itsmetimd (Sep 24, 2010)

I won't cast an actual vote since I'm the FNG but I'm familiar with the feature and prefer it to stay as hyphens, FWIW.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sticking with Bear on this one too, because I have seen what he can do to a tree, with a chainsaw in each hand ( or Paw ).

Thanks for posting this for me Bret!

If anyone wants to know the problem I want changed, they can go to this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98889/got-the-one-problem-figured-out-i-think

Thanks to all,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

To Jeff and anyone else who wants to see why I like to use dashes (hyphens) in my step by step instructions:

Click on "Smoked salmon" in my signature to see how I use them. A lot neater, easier to understand, and less of a PITA.

Then click on "Dried Beef" in my signature to see how I have to do it without them. Still Okay, but a pain in the gazoch! (excuse my lingo)

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm With you Bear...  Now Put The Chainsaw DOWN!!!


----------



## meateater (Sep 24, 2010)

Maybe this will work instead, just figured it out playing with the keyboard.

150~~~~~

160~~~~~~

170~~~~~~~

180~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

meateater said:


> Maybe this will work instead, just figured it out playing with the keyboard.
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> ~~~~~~


Yeah, I was thinking of dots (periods) too, but how do I teach my finger to use something that doesn't belong there..............

Bear


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

or this:

=====

======

=====================

it's only one key over


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> or this:
> 
> =====
> 
> ...


Yup,

And I could carve Bears with a freakin sawzall too, but I prefer Chainsaws ( a 26" Stihl Standard tip, a Stihl Quarter tip, and an Echo Dime tip).


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 24, 2010)

lol, you know I haven't voted yet, right? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but since you're so dang stubborn about it, I'll support your cause.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2010)

I am with ya Bear -but do me a favor and keep the cover on them chainsaws til ya get em outside


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's a pic of Bear btw:


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of dots (periods) too, but how do I teach my finger to use something that doesn't belong there..............
> 
> Bear


That's easy... have a stroke, you get to teach them all over again any way you like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> That's easy... have a stroke, you get to teach them all over again any way you like!


LOL---Good point Pops, but I still wouldn't teach them to type the wrong thing. It would still be hyphens where hyphens belong.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 25, 2010)

Got your back My Friend

TJ


----------



## towers (Sep 25, 2010)

I voted "Yes" even though this is my first post. I have never tried to type any post before so obviously I have not run into the problem with the hyphen thing but, Bear is my Dad and my ear is still bleeding from hearing him yelling about it on the phone. 

Oh and by the way I know Bear better then all of you guys so knowing how much this bothers him, I can tell you if he found out that the guy in mythmasters picture was to blame for the hyphens changing into a line he better be willing to use that shotgun instead of just holding it up to look tough.


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL, Towers!


----------

